# Feeding millipedes and woodlouse to mantids?



## Stefan (Jun 12, 2007)

There are plenty of the common black millipedes and woodlouse in my backyard. Are they safe to feed to mantids? I understand that some species are toxic though...

Thanks.


----------



## Birdfly (Jun 17, 2007)

Some people have had some succes feeding woodlice to mantids, the closest i've ever witnessed was a mantis catch, bite and then throw it away [distasteful] millipedes release a noxious fluid to defend themselves, i may be wrong but i expect mantids will reject these also.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Feed them fruitflies, crickets, moths. Try not to deviate too much.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 18, 2007)

> Feed them fruitflies, crickets, moths. Try not to deviate too much.


Yeah, just stick to the normal foods. This way you know they're getting their nutrition and won't get sick.


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Plus it's easier.


----------



## jmac27 (Jun 18, 2007)

True. Why go out and catch feeders when you can just buy them?


----------



## Asa (Jun 18, 2007)

Gosh, we're lazy aren't we?


----------

